# Guess that Quote?



## RainstormZA (26/5/18)

Let's play this game. 

You find a quote and get everyone to guess what book or who the author is.

I'll start with one.



> _Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there, wondering, fearing, doubting, dreaming dreams no mortal ever dared to dream before.
> _

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb (26/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Let's play this game.
> 
> You find a quote and get everyone to guess what book or who the author is.
> 
> I'll start with one.


The Raven, Edgar Allen Poe.
Nevermore.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

People sleep peaceably in their beds at night, just because rough men stand at the ready to do violence on their behalf


----------



## Raindance (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> People sleep peaceably in their beds at night, just because rough men stand at the ready to do violence on their behalf


I know this... Damn... I know this...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

I will put money on the fact that you don't


Raindance said:


> I know this... Damn... I know this...
> 
> Regards


----------



## Raindance (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I will put money on the fact that you don't


I will kick myself when I hear the answer, wish I could remember. Will come to me eventually. My sixties model brain operates in kilohertz, not gigahertz as yous does.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I will put money on the fact that you don't


I will explain as soon as the answer I think will come, comes.


----------



## Raindance (26/5/18)

"The silent war"?


----------



## craigb (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I will explain as soon as the answer I think will come, comes.


probably someone being either misquoted or falsely attributed then

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> People sleep peaceably in their beds at night, just because rough men stand at the ready to do violence on their behalf



@Steyn777 George Orwel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (26/5/18)

jm10 said:


> @Steyn777 George Orwel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I was thinking the Godfather


----------



## Raindance (26/5/18)

Allow me one?

"I realized, somehow, through the screaming in my mind, that even in that shackled, bloody helplessness, I was still free: free to hate the men who were torturing me, or to forgive them."

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/5/18)

Another one

"Monsters are real, and ghosts are real too. They live inside us, and sometimes, they win."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Allow me one?
> 
> "I realized, somehow, through the screaming in my mind, that even in that shackled, bloody helplessness, I was still free: free to hate the men who were torturing me, or to forgive them."
> 
> Regards


Hmmmm I have no idea lol


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

jm10 said:


> @Steyn777 George Orwel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And BOOM, he stepped on the mine.

In 1890 the poem “Tommy” by Rudyard Kipling was published as part of a collection of verses with a military theme. The name Tommy Atkins or simply Tommy has historically been used to represent the generic soldier in the British Army. Kipling’s poem depicted and criticized the ingratitude of the civilian population for the service provided by the common soldier.

Kipling’s poem referred to soldiers guarding civilians while they sleep, and that imagery was part of the misattributed quotation being explored. The term “red-coats” referred to a military uniform and by extension a member of the military. The phrase “paradin’ in full kit” referred to parading in full uniform. 
Orwell was aware of the above verse, and he was sympathetic to some of the sentiments that it expressed. In 1942 Orwell published an essay about Kipling in which he referred to a phrase in the poem “Tommy”:


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

Easy


RainstormZA said:


> Another one
> 
> "Monsters are real, and ghosts are real too. They live inside us, and sometimes, they win."


 Easy 1. Stephen King

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> And BOOM, he stepped on the mine.
> 
> In 1890 the poem “Tommy” by Rudyard Kipling was published as part of a collection of verses with a military theme. The name Tommy Atkins or simply Tommy has historically been used to represent the generic soldier in the British Army. Kipling’s poem depicted and criticized the ingratitude of the civilian population for the service provided by the common soldier.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, give me a point atleast for something i remember from school days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I was thinking the Godfather


1 of my favourites comes from here:

It's the price you pay, for the life you choose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Hahaha, give me a point atleast for something i remember from school days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Point awarded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> And BOOM, he stepped on the mine.
> 
> In 1890 the poem “Tommy” by Rudyard Kipling was published as part of a collection of verses with a military theme. The name Tommy Atkins or simply Tommy has historically been used to represent the generic soldier in the British Army. Kipling’s poem depicted and criticized the ingratitude of the civilian population for the service provided by the common soldier.
> 
> ...


I have knowledge of neither the above, yet I have come across that phrase before. This is now going to bug me to no end...

Thanks @Steyn777, I have learned something.

Regards


----------



## RainstormZA (26/5/18)




----------



## craigb (26/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 133207


Trudi Canavan, thiefs magic

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (26/5/18)

craigb said:


> Trudi Canavan, thiefs magic


@craigb, you read to much...

Lol, cheers


----------



## RainstormZA (26/5/18)

Raindance said:


> @craigb, you read to much...
> 
> Lol, cheers



Lol I wasn't expecting his answer either... 

Damn it's a good book @Raindance


----------



## craigb (26/5/18)

Raindance said:


> @craigb, you read to much...
> 
> Lol, cheers





RainstormZA said:


> Lol I wasn't expecting his answer either...
> 
> Damn it's a good book @Raindance



Busy ready the third in the series, when my attention span permits. Not her best work in my opinion. Sonea and the The Black Magician Trilogy + successor Trilogy were far superior. But that's just my opinion

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb (26/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Allow me one?
> 
> "I realized, somehow, through the screaming in my mind, that even in that shackled, bloody helplessness, I was still free: free to hate the men who were torturing me, or to forgive them."
> 
> Regards


I'd heard this quote before, recently. But had to Google it because it was drilling into my brain,so no points for me. Off to Audible I go because it does sound fascinating


----------



## Raindance (26/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I wasn't expecting his answer either...
> 
> Damn it's a good book @Raindance





craigb said:


> Busy ready the third in the series, when my attention span permits. Not her best work in my opinion. Sonea and the The Black Magician Trilogy + successor Trilogy were far superior. But that's just my opinion


I have actually not read in quite a while. This thread actually reminded me how much I miss it.

My above quote is from Gregory David Roberts opening paragraph in Shantaram. A truly epic work of non fiction though it may as well have been fiction. I can not give a description of this book that does it any justice. 

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (26/5/18)

craigb said:


> I'd heard this quote before, recently. But had to Google it because it was drilling into my brain,so no points for me. Off to Audible I go because it does sound fascinating


A study of the human condition beyond compare. Well Shakespeare excluded of-course. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (26/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I have actually not read in quite a while. This thread actually reminded me how much I miss it.
> Regards


I now the feeling. I used to be *that* kid in high school. Breaks spent with back to a wall, reading. A paperback hidden in my textbook during class. Then I 'grew' up, discovered night clubs and alcohol. Such diversions drew a lot of my concentration. Then I became a dad and had to be a responsible adult, it was sometimes a choice between working or reading in a weird false dichotomy created by my own mind. Then the mental health issues became a thing.

I have leave coming up in June, plan on spending most of that time with a book, hot chocolate, vape and a blanket

Here's one from me, haven't actually 'read' this book, but listened to the audio book. Twice.

_"“Hell yeah I'm a botanist! Fear my botany powers!” "_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (26/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Let's play this game.
> 
> You find a quote and get everyone to guess what book or who the author is.
> 
> I'll start with one.



Great idea for a thread, @RainstormZA!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/5/18)

craigb said:


> The Raven, Edgar Allen Poe.
> Nevermore.



Well done @craigb!


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

Minute later loop Saul Barnard die Bos in en dit voel vir hom hy loop agteruit in homself in


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

craigb said:


> I now the feeling. I used to be *that* kid in high school. Breaks spent with back to a wall, reading. A paperback hidden in my textbook during class. Then I 'grew' up, discovered night clubs and alcohol. Such diversions drew a lot of my concentration. Then I became a dad and had to be a responsible adult, it was sometimes a choice between working or reading in a weird false dichotomy created by my own mind. Then the mental health issues became a thing.
> 
> I have leave coming up in June, plan on spending most of that time with a book, hot chocolate, vape and a blanket
> 
> ...


This is from The Martian?

Only watched the movie and watched it a couple of times actually. Brilliant

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> This is from The Martian?
> 
> Only watched the movie and watched it a couple of times actually. Brilliant


Do you also find it quite fascinating that the 1st Alien on Earth was a botanist and the 1st Alien on Mars as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Do you also find it quite fascinating that the 1st Alien on Earth was a botanist and the 1st Alien on Mars as well?


Donald Trump is a botanist?

Regards


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Donald Trump is a botanist?
> 
> Regards


Hehehe. I'm probably the only Trump fan that exists.


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Do you also find it quite fascinating that the 1st Alien on Earth was a botanist and the 1st Alien on Mars as well?


But just for educational purposes, I am referring to E.T

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Hehehe. I'm probably the only Trump fan that exists.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (27/5/18)

Unfortunately, google will answer most of the quotes....guaranteed.


----------



## Steyn777 (27/5/18)

zadiac said:


> Unfortunately, google will answer most of the quotes....guaranteed.


Yes...but where is the fun in that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

zadiac said:


> Unfortunately, google will answer most of the quotes....guaranteed.



Who cares? There's no prize in it and you consider yourself educated at the same time. Lol.

I use Google a lot and it's educated me big time. Lots and lots of great education.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (29/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Minute later loop Saul Barnard die Bos in en dit voel vir hom hy loop agteruit in homself in



Kringe in die bos (klos). That book is burnt into my subconscious thanks to our Grade 9 and Grade 10 curriculum.


----------



## Adephi (29/5/18)

The quotes in this thread are "so dark its like its straight from the DC universe".

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (29/5/18)

Still my favourite afrikaans book.


----------



## RainstormZA (29/5/18)

Adephi said:


> The quotes in this thread are "so dark its like its straight from the DC universe".


Yeah dark like my coffee, heart and soul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/5/18)

Adephi said:


> Kringe in die bos (klos). That book is burnt into my subconscious thanks to our Grade 9 and Grade 10 curriculum.


Dalene Mathee ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb (12/7/18)

> See that ludicrous display last night?





> oh... morning. Oh my word. When did the English start drinking like that? You people drink like you don't want to live.





> I wanna go back to being weird. I like being weird. Weird's all I got. That, and my sweet sweet style.



All have the same source - relevant due to quote 1 current events in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/7/18)

craigb said:


> All have the same source - relevant due to quote 1 current events in the world.


That sounds very familiar , can't pinpoint it. And not googling it, it's cheating if I do.


----------

